# Linux Maus (Pinquin)



## Thomas Lindner (20. September 2002)

Okay, ich brauche keine Hilfe und evtl. hätte es im Feedback-, Fun- oder Smalltalkforum besser gepasst, aber da ich die Linuxjkünger erreichen wollte, dachte ich das es hier passend ist.







Vieleicht ja die richtige Maus für den Linuxarbeitsplatz?


----------



## JoelH (21. September 2002)

*hmm,*

sieht gut aus, müsste ich aber leider vor meiner Tochter verstecken die absoluter Tux Fan ist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. September 2002)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *sieht gut aus, müsste ich aber leider vor meiner Tochter verstecken die absoluter Tux Fan ist  *



Einfach 2 kaufen, so teuer ist die zum Glück nicht....


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. September 2002)

Ist en lustiges Ding da 
Mal gucken, vielleicht leg ich mir eine zu!


----------



## Christian Fein (23. September 2002)

Ich nutze auf meinem Linux Rechner lieber die *Microsoft* Optical Mouse ..
.. der Kontrast machts 


aber süss ist sie ja


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. September 2002)

@Holy: DU VERRÄTER!  Nein, hast aber Recht, die MS Optical ist nicht schlecht!
Hab die Logitech Optical dran


----------

